# pas de son dans certaines application



## dje49230 (23 Octobre 2014)

bonjour mon père a un ipad 4eme generation et il n a pas de son dans les video de igeneration de Facebook (sauf les videos importer par ces amis) par contre sa fonctionne bien avec youtube, musique, video pouvez vous nous aider car je n es pas trouvé la solution


----------



## pierre7594 (8 Novembre 2014)

Bonsoir. Il faut réinitialiser tous les réglages. Réglages, Général, Réinitialiser, Réinitialiser tous
Les réglages.


----------



## dje49230 (8 Novembre 2014)

ok merci depuis la dernière mise a jour tout fonctionne merci de votre reponse


----------

